# Cory rubbing against glass



## Harliquin (Aug 12, 2012)

helloo all, i just got back from the fish store (about 3 hours ago) and after putting my new cory catfish in the tank, he is rubbing his face against the glass like crazy! is it just because hes in a new tank, or is there something i can do to stop it?


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it a whole lot. See how its doing tomorrow.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

He is testing out his new tank. They will go like mad up and down all of the tank sides as they kind of measure where they are at. He will chill after a bit. Mine did that for about a week or two even. Then now will do it every now and then.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Obsidian said:


> He is testing out his new tank. They will go like mad up and down all of the tank sides as they kind of measure where they are at. He will chill after a bit. Mine did that for about a week or two even. Then now will do it every now and then.


They also do this behavior when they are laying eggs.


----------



## Harliquin (Aug 12, 2012)

I only have one, i wouldnt imagine i bought a pregnant fish...


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

They lay eggs even if there isn't a male around. The eggs would simply not be fertilized. If the fish is right up on the tank wall and kind of skittering about in a smallish area then it's probably a female laying eggs. You would see the eggs on the glass though so if there aren't any eggs then that is not what is happening 

And cories are social fish- need to have more than 1 of them. 3 would be minimum, 5-7 would be better.


----------



## Harliquin (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh yeah i forgot how fish breed for a second there XD and yes im going to get more but i have no job thus it takes awhile to save up for new fish


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

my white molly did the same thing.... i wouldnt worry.


----------



## Harliquin (Aug 12, 2012)

Im not exactly worried, it just annoys me so much to see him (or her) rubbing his face against the glass constany :/


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Algae on glass?


----------



## Harliquin (Aug 12, 2012)

I always keep the glass supet clean


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

